# Body-weight Bicep Exercise?



## Tempestshade (13 Jul 2009)

For the life of me I cannot find a true body weight Bicep Exercise. I live on a mountain(well to be honest its a really big hill, but has been dubbed 'The Mountain'), and thus, as I like to put it, excluded from civilization. 

I am too far away from a gym, and cannot afford free-weights. I quite enjoy body-weight exercises, and would love to be able to do chin-ups, but my dad has trimmed all the tress around our house so that the branches are well above my reach.

I am just wondering if there are any body-weight exercises, other than chin-ups, that require absolutely no equipment(Not even a bar, as I do not have access to a sturdy bar that would hold my weight) that will work my biceps?

Thanks a ton,
David


----------



## NewellR (13 Jul 2009)

two hand curl with rocks 
this is not exactly a body weight exercise but it works.  
besides that chin ups.  get a door frame bar from walmart if you dont have trees around


----------



## blacktriangle (13 Jul 2009)

Why exactly are you targeting biceps? Do you have any specific goal etc? If I recall my exercise science class, Triceps make up a larger percentage of your arm anyways...so pushups can help a lot. 

I would really look into getting a rudimentary pull up bar built though, as you want to have balance in your body and abilities. Ideally Push ups with Pull ups thrown in are more balance for your body then just the push or pull. Don't neglect the other parts of your body either, there are lots of calisthenics you can do for them without any kit. 

It really depends what your goals are, but if you want to get big...disregard most of what I've said, as that's not something I know much about. I only care about scores on PT tests. 


Good luck. 

popnfresh out


----------



## Tempestshade (13 Jul 2009)

Sorry that I did not state what my current workout includes, I do push-ups, sit-ups, and I run constantly already. I want a bicep workout, to do exactly as you stated, to balance out my triceps.

I am going for PT tests as well, but I am not looking to pump out 50 push-ups as some seem to on this site. I can currently do 25-30, which I am quite pleased with. I have not done my max amounts of sit-ups but I am assuming that it is in the range of 30-40, I know this is weak, and plan to improve upon this number.

Thank you for your input popnfresh.


----------



## Rinker (13 Jul 2009)

Well as they have stated chin-ups. But if you really want to target you biceps while doing chin-ups don't go all the way down and get your chin quite a bit higher than the bar, say the bottom of your neck. This will activate your bicep more because your lats will do less work. Also if your looking to aim your program towards a military goal. Then biceps would not be the muscle to target and lats would be of great help. They pull you up a lot more than your arm's do. And rear deltoids are also involved in pull-ups etc. But make sure that you always counteract your muscles. Eg, biceps-triceps.


----------



## Fusaki (13 Jul 2009)

If you're serious about this, you've just gotta find a way to get a chin up bar.  If you can spare the $22 and get to a Canadian Tire, one of these will fit in any door frame:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/4/FitnessWellness/HandheldAccessories/PRD~0840155P/LifeGear%2BChinning%2BBar.jsp

Before I joined the CF, I had a chin up bar just like the one above that I used regularly.  If you're really looking to torque yourself, spend the $70 on a set of Gymnstics Rings and $20 on a good jumprope:

http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/?goto=viewprod&id_prod=612
http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/?goto=viewprod&id_prod=171

Then download and print out this .pdf file.  It's 22 Pages of workouts you can do with only a pullup bars, rings, and a skipping rope.  There's alot of pain packed into those pages for only $112 worth of equipment.
http://www.google.ca/url?q=http://cfmoncton.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/comprehensive-bodyweight-workout-list-v15.pdf&ei=a-RbSp3DDYKOlQeOw4ngDA&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&usg=AFQjCNF38YpVClFaLWTOuSUo-ESfyBSjpA

The last couple pages are a little on the crazy side, though.  One exercise is called "The Burpee Mile".


----------



## Tempestshade (13 Jul 2009)

Thank you very much. I like to keep my work-outs basic yet effective. I believe that I will invest into that pull-up bar for the door. 

I already have a good jumprope, yet I feel as though I can get a much better cardio workout through running as I am not use to jumprope, and at this stage in the game (Where I leave in less than a month) I feel that I should just try to improve the things that matter.

In terms of strength, I am already adequate, I just want to keep things even (Work Biceps, Work Triceps, etc etc).

My beep test is where I have to improve, I can run long distances no problem, but all the starting, stopping, speeding up, and turning causes me to lose my breath quite quickly. I cannot keep my speed up, and thus am stuck at a level of 6 or 7 depending on my motivation that given day. Which I am sure I could get over 7 while in a group. Competition does wonders.

Thank you for all the great tips, and if you have anymore please feel free to share them.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Jul 2009)

Go here for a bunch of ultra cheap but effective bodyweight equipment and exercises.  Some of this stuff is pretty hokey, but things like the suspension straps have the ability to make you shake like a dog crapping broken glass. 

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/Grunt/grunt.html


----------

